# HOYT VECTRIX XL



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I JUST LEFT A DEPOSIT ON A LEFTOVER VECTRIX XL. ANY OPINIONS GOOD OR BAD?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have heard nothing but good things about them, of course, one of my sources is the Hoty rep!!!!!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

no comment, I shoot a Hoyt so my opinion may be a little biased

great bow


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if i was looking for a new bow i would go with the vectrix. sweet looking bow


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I just picked it up yesterday. I put the Hoyt fall away rest, extreme 5 pin sight . Shooting the carbon extremes. Its fast and quiet and hopefully I'll shoot it well.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

if I was to get a new hoyt then I would go with the hoyt seven 37.....it is fast and it looks good to me.....


----------



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

I shot the Vectrix XL last season and it's a great bow. quiet and it shoot awesome. I switched to the Katera this year. It's a litlle lighter and about 20fps faster. Super smooth draw and holds well.


----------

